# Human kebabs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_Meat's meat and a man's gotta eat! _ 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8360569.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Must be a Sweeny Todd revival:googly:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Now I have "The Worst Pies in Russia" stuck in my head...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Hmmmm...Vladimir DOES taste like chicken!"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

And I thought we just had to worry about being served cat in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll bet those kebabs cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I kick myself for not thinking of that first, Dr M:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

See what happens when you give Russian homeless a "Leg" up? 
They'll take any "Hand Out".
Give them an inch and they'll take a "foot".
They aren't happy with just "finger" food.

I got a million of 'em! I'm here every Tuesday, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitress!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, you are incorrigible! No wait, I mean, um, what AWFUL puns! You should be ashamed of yourself:googly::jol:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Mmmmm - ages since I had any Soylent Green!!


----------



## salem (Nov 7, 2009)

They need to send the guy on the Food channel that eats weird things to try that place. mmmm--yummy


----------

